# Some photos from my north / south american trip *large images*



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello. Normally I'd come back from a trip and say its great to be home... but its not. I dont know why i came back this time (oh yes.. money.. thats why!)

Anyway here are a few shots from my travels

Yosemite National Park









































Vegas Baby

































Hoover Damn and Grand Canyon









































Peru, Inca Trail









































































































































Peru, Amazon and Iquitos

















































































Mexico, Chichen Itza

















































Mexico, Celestun and Palenque

























































































































And then my camera was stolen.. actually to be precise my nikon d200, 2 lenses, my little panasonic digi cam, blackberry and gps and about $300 in cash were stolen!

anyway hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like a great trip.

Sorry to hear your stuff was stolen, hopefully your travel insurance will cover it.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome pictures and some great places and the little sloath cool little buggers arent they........

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Looks like a great trip.
> 
> Sorry to hear your stuff was stolen, hopefully your travel insurance will cover it.


well i thought it would but when i phoned them aparently it doesnt.

when i took it out it said £xx cover for personal items like cameras, phones etc. But when i phoned them they pointed out the small print which says 'valuable' items like cameras, phones etc covered up to £250 for the total claim! I'm currently disputing it with them but doubt i'll get very far!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Some cracking shots, especially of the Hoover Dam.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW.
Absolutely amazing pics. Fantastic.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Nath, looks like you went to some stunning places, those pics are really good too.


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh my god, those pictures are fantastic.

Good luck with the dispute!

Mike.


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome pics, looks like a trip of a lifetime tbh. Hope it goes well with the insurance company


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about the gear being stolen. 

But on the bright side that looks Awesome! All the ruins, the scenery, the wildlife... Perfect. :thumb:

I am just a 'little' jealous.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow! Nothing else to really say, stunning pics Nathan!


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

fantastic pictures, my son is doing the same thing in September!!
By the way....the pic of the 'van' was that a 'before' pic or 'after'......


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, fantastic pics mate, bet you had a great time :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

WOW! I could end there, but will say sorry to hear your stuff was stolen.

Looks like you did a good amount of walking in some stunning surrondings.

Again, WOW! some stunning pics there.


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

can only imagine what its like to have stuff stolen but when we went to tanzania for a month 5 years ago, one of the guys in my group got his camera stolen within 2 minutes of arriving in moshi bus depot. 

some amazing camera skills there, beautiful countryside


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Absolutely stunning photos Nathan:thumb:

The South American ones bring back some nice memories for me too. On my honeymoon I chickened out of diving into that underground pool. Probably why I'm still here!

Great scenes captured and would love to visit Machu Pichu one day.

Thank You:thumb:


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the theft of gear but lovely photos of some stunning scenery.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow they are some awesome shots, Im sorry to hear about you stuff being stolen and wish you the best with the claim!!

Cheers for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic pictures


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunning... I'm now sat here wondering if I've got my priorities right. Oh well, that's my problem. At least when you set off again you'll have upgraded to a D300 or better. Good to see you back even if it will only be while you stock up the coffers. Happy to take some referrals?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Stunning... I'm now sat here wondering if I've got my priorities right. Oh well, that's my problem. At least when you set off again you'll have upgraded to a D300 or better. Good to see you back even if it will only be while you stock up the coffers. Happy to take some referrals?


I've actually already bought the d90. same sensor, shutter and screen as the d300 but newer internal processing software and 2/3 of the price.

You mean you have referrals in my area? Sure i have a few jobs in the pipeline but need all I can get at the moment. Cheers


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Aye, we still receive enquiries from all over the UK, so next time I get some in your neck of the woods I'll pass them on. I didn't know the D90 was so well specced - result! :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Aye, we still receive enquiries from all over the UK, so next time I get some in your neck of the woods I'll pass them on. I didn't know the D90 was so well specced - result! :thumb:


cheers man. that is much appreciated

yeah neither did i but after my d200 was stolen I spent ages reading various reviews and specs etc. The d90 is their latest camera and has all the internals of the d300 just in a plastic frame rather than the d300 metal frame. They don't publicise that though obviously as the d300 is still £1100 and still a current model.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, the D90 had only just been announced on the horizon when I got my D300, otherwise I'd have probably gone for it in that case. Nevermind, it went through the books so I got the VAT back lol!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Stunning shots!!

:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank Goodness you didn't lose your memory cards too, cameras can be replaced, these beautiful images and memories cannot, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

S500 said:


> Thank Goodness you didn't lose your memory cards too, cameras can be replaced, these beautiful images and memories cannot, thanks for sharing.


actually I did loose both of them but thankfully I had been backing up the photos to a laptop which was in my friends bag. I lost a couple of days worth of pics but nothing compared to if I hadn't been backing them up.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nathan - some cracking pictures there - looks as if you have seen some great sites and had a fantastic time 

Sorry to here about your kit being stolen - hope you sort that out


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Lovely pics m8, sorry to hear of your misfortune. How/where did your stuff get stolen?


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Stunning photo's!:thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

ace photos , how did you like vegas ? i loved it , want to go back and do lake mead only flew over it when i did the grand canyon


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

is it me or does some of them seem over-engineered - some of the seem too sharp imo.

but I'm no way knocking m8 - I think I would be suicidal coming back after a trip like that......lol

talk about the monday blues............hahaha


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't think so, that's what real glass and resizing does. Nice pics.

Bret


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

all my camera stuff is insured by photoguard incase of theft/accidental damage, EU + worldwide etc - worth it in the long run, don't know why you'd think your camera equipment would be covered by travel insurance, because it isn't - seen/read about it happening before and they don't

___________

some cracking shots!! yosemite my fave - on my list on places to see 

drew


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome pictures Nathan, postcard stuff


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Stunning. A trip of a lifetime..

Good to hear from you..

hehe, the police photo - did someone get in trouble for driving a little fast?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

weemax said:


> Lovely pics m8, sorry to hear of your misfortune. How/where did your stuff get stolen?


i was asleep on a 1st class night bus in mexico and all my electronics were in the bag above my head. someone went through the bag while i was asleep and took everything



cleancar said:


> ace photos , how did you like vegas ? i loved it , want to go back and do lake mead only flew over it when i did the grand canyon


vegas was fun for a couple of nights. I wouldnt want to be there any longer though. I won $200 on the first night on the roulette tabels and then lost it the next night. 



buckas said:


> all my camera stuff is insured by photoguard incase of theft/accidental damage, EU + worldwide etc - worth it in the long run, don't know why you'd think your camera equipment would be covered by travel insurance, because it isn't - seen/read about it happening before and they don't
> 
> ___________
> 
> ...


well because the insurance i took out specifically said on the benefits page that personal items like cameras ipod etc were covered up to £xx. After i called them though and they pointed me to the small print it says only up to £250 for the whole claim which is in direct contradiction to the policy benefits page.



Jim W said:


> Stunning. A trip of a lifetime..
> 
> Good to hear from you..
> 
> hehe, the police photo - did someone get in trouble for driving a little fast?


Yes.. 89 in a 65. I guess an international ticket was too much work for him though as i got let off with a warning.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

as already said nathan, some cracking photo's... sorry to hear your stuff got stolen


----------



## trophykev (Mar 24, 2007)

*insurance claim*

dont know your domestic status, but have you thought of your house insurance.
mine allows 30 days international travel. and gives all risk cover on personal items belonging to any family member.
Even covered my sons laptop while at uni as long as he officially lived at home and came back every month.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Ace pic's Nathan & welcome back 

Baz


----------

